# Baby pigeons warm feet



## CosmicPigeon (Aug 10, 2012)

What causes a baby pigeon 2 have really warm feet & legs?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Birds have a higher body temperature at 105 degrees Fahrenheit or 40.5 Celsius.


----------

